# Revised ghost ship plan submitted (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Plans which could lead to the scrapping of so-called "ghost ships" on Teesside are considered by councillors.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Second bid for 'ghost ships' firm (BBC News)*

Revised plans to dismantle ex-US naval vessels on Teesside are being considered by councillors.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*'Ghost ships' decision put back (BBC News)*

Councillors defer a decision on whether to allow a firm to dismantle ex-US naval vessels on Teesside.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ghost ships bid 'to save beaches' (BBC News)*

Plans to dismantle US naval vessels on Teesside could help protect beaches worldwide, an inquiry hears.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Date set for ghost ships decision (BBC News)*

Plans to dismantle so-called ghost ships on Teesside will be considered at the end of October.

More from BBC News...


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Why the name "Ghost Ship". I cant see what the problem is if they take the precautions when scrapping them,lots of jobs gone down the toilet if they loose the contract.
John.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*'Ghost ship' scrap plans approved (BBC News)*

Plans to dismantle so-called ghost ships on Teesside are finally approved - four years after the first vessel arrived.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Council faces 'ghost ships' bill (BBC News)*

Hartlepool Council may face legal bills of up to £1m over the wrangle into so-called US "ghost ships".

More from BBC News...


----------

